# Battery



## sunderll (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi all,

My Farm Pro 2425 tractor will likely be needing new starting batteries. Can anyone recommend where I can get some? Thank you!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Sunderll.
When I replace my tractor battery I measure battery box and Pos. & Neg. leads lenght than off to auto parts store for heavy duty battery... much cheaper than dealer.


----------



## sunderll (Apr 4, 2016)

Great idea Thomas...thank you!!


----------

